
Ask HN: How to Get Started with Natural Language Processing? - thickice
I am interested in the NLP space. Which language has wider collection of libraries that are mature ? Also, what is a good source to understand the literature (algorithms) in the area of NLP.
======
ineedasername
I'd recommend python and the NLTK package, which has a corresponding book [0]
that will bring you up to speed on the major points without skimping on the
conceptual details along the way. And there's a lot of good work going on in
python, like pyTorch & TensorFlow.

But anyone looking to do serious work that skips the type of content covered
in NLTK Book in favor of jumping in to DNNs is doing themself & their
ambitions an extreme disservice.

[0] [http://www.nltk.org/book/](http://www.nltk.org/book/)

